# Cannondale Saeco Question ?



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*Project "Saeco"*

pick up a Saeco frame and fork at a decent price. i have been wanting to do a late 90's build for quite a while..


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

got a set of Spinergy X's ,yes,i have heard all the negatives comments on these wheels, but i have also heard just as many positives comments, mine have been checked over and over under a blacklight for cracks and flaws to no avail , plus this bike is not my weekend racer , it will see some local rides but not many..


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

.....


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That looks like a caad 2 frame.Congrat.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

1998 Caad 3 , also still collecting Dura-Ace 7700 parts, prices have gone crazy on that stuff!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

nice!

I will have some dura ace 7700 parts for sale soon, full gruppo.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

PM me and lmk ,what'cha got JH, thanks!


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

decided to change it up abit came across a Shimano 105 HollowTech crank and 105 brakes,which are alot cheaper than the DuraAce Components that i was wanting to use, plus it's a "budget" build


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

i like these wheels, what are they?


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

silkroad said:


> i like these wheels, what are they?


thanks,i just dummied them up to see how it looked ,  2008 Mavic Aksium Race off of my System Six.


----------



## Sirveyir (Apr 5, 2008)

*2001 Team Saeco*

I thought you folks might be interested in my 2001 Team Saeco CAAD 6 that I built back in the winter of 2007/2008. I purchased the frame, cranks and seatpost on eBay from a fellow that had supposedly purchased the surplus frame from Cannondale in Conn. It is a custom frame (no serial no. or warning decal) that was purported to be a backup frame for Fabio Sacchi who was signed to Team Saeco in 2001 to be part of Mario Cipollini's leadout train.

View attachment 236285


View attachment 236286


Sacchi is to Cipo's left.

View attachment 236287


The frame came with the 1st generation BB30 Hollowgram Cranks and the USE Alien seatpost. I added Ultegra shifting, Campy Chorus brakes, Ritchey bar and stem and a Mavic Aksium wheelset in black. This is an amazingly stiff and fast ride. I have been riding Cannondale since 1985 and this setup was a dream bike for me. Unfortunately I have become a bit too vintage to do this bike justice. This was my version of the midlife crisis sports car and I do smile a lot when I ride it. 

View attachment 236288


View attachment 236289


As you can see, I have also acquired a 2001 Team Jersey. Now if this outfit would just make me sprint like Mario....


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

bikes with some type of history is always cool, but it having Cippo connections makes it VERY COOL ! thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*Saeco Project Update*

piece by piece


----------

